# Banding on T-Jet blazer



## elcarl (Apr 3, 2009)

O.K. spent the day cleaning our Blazer had problems with head 8 not drawing up ink at all, talked to Eqipment zone about his got some useful info. ended up cleaning it out got that problem solved, so its drawing up ink, but now we have a banding problem that didn't exist before we started in the white ink, we have a newer head that was put on a couple of months ago, seems to be drawing ink O.K. just can get rid of the banding after numerous head cleanings ect. and suggestions out there?


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

What does your nozzle check show? Are you printing in unidirectional or bidirectional?


Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## elcarl (Apr 3, 2009)

the nozzle check is horrible on the white fine on the CMYK printing BI directional


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Elcarl, If the head cleans do not seem to help the banding on the white side, try this: unseat the head from the capping station, put fluid in the white side of the station, and draw with a syringe from the drain tubes. Sometimes the tubes just before the pump unit will clog(they are very thin), and you will not get proper suction where the station seals with the head. If this seems to be clogged...or takes more effort than the CMYK side, place some cleaning fluid in the station and leave for a few minutes and see if this disloges any sediment. Repeat untill it seems OK. After this, do a head clean and see if you get a good check. using this proceedure as part of maintenance will help the cap-station health and prevent clogs of this nature in the future.


----------



## elcarl (Apr 3, 2009)

we did that actually, it seems like its in the head(just replaced it 2 months ago), everything leading upto the head is free and clear, and after yesterday very clean, we really cleaned it to make sure this was not the issue. I looked at it again it just seems like the white ink isn't flowing into the head, but I all of the hoses, are clear???


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

If you draw ink below the capping station, are you getting a good seal? Any ink?


----------



## elcarl (Apr 3, 2009)

O.K. new problem, we went in and cleaned the dampers making sure that was not the problem go and fire up the machine, do a power clean and it won't suck up the ink, getting pretty frustrated, we have 2 machines bought at the same time, one has never had a problem, runs perfect, and then this one one new head already, and possibly another, really sucks when these should still be under warranty! getting tougher to go to the boss and explain whats going on and forking out more $ to keep it running when they should be working fine when its not even a year old!


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Carl, Is the pump not working? Again..if you try to draw the ink though the waste tube, you should be getting something from both the white and CMYK side. If not, the capping station may need to be replaced. If you wait too long the head will also.


----------



## elcarl (Apr 3, 2009)

O.K. i may be lost on the waste tube I thought I knew what you were talking about, but I may not, we move the head out of position, underneath the capping theres two tubes are those the ones? which one exactly is the waste tube, we printed out what you had said before though we followed it O.K. but may not have sorry bear with me.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Carl, 
My machine may be slightly different, but on your station there are 2 "areas" where the head parks. you may notice that one side usually has white and the other shows the mixture of the CMYK. This unit seals onto the head when at rest and helps suction away ink during the cleaning cycle. Below this area you may be able to see a couple of tubes exit these "areas" then kind of run toward another set of tubes. On my machine they are clear and go into the pumping unit , wrap around a cam-like pump and then exit to the waste ink bottle.
While your head is un-parked, get a syringe and try to draw cleaning fluid from the capping station to these tubes that empty to the waist bottle. If you are not getting flow here, there may be dried up ink blocking the way. Put several drops of fluid in the capping area, and let sit...hopefuly desolving the **** so that you can get this out. 
When you do a clean, there is a wherring noise that the pump makes when it is evacuating the capping station. If you are not hearing this, you may need a new station or pump. Call your distibutor or a guy like Harry at EZ, that can help get you what you need. Note that leaving you head uncapped can lead to it drying and clogging. Good luck.


----------



## Deco-Punk (Jan 6, 2009)

Ian,

You say that you replaced the print head 2 months ago...

Have you been using your printer since? If so, how often and what is your daily maintanence schedule even if not in use?

Has your printed come in contact with a pretreated shirt by accident?

Best,


----------



## elcarl (Apr 3, 2009)

zoom, pretty much what you said we have done, and everything flows well, I'm thinking its the capping station, or pump, Ian, the head hasn't touched anything, and since we have had these they hardly ever sit at all right now we run them a minimum 12 hours a day, 6 days a week. I'd like to call EZ, they were real helpful, but now there charging for time, which I totally understand, but I won't be able to clear buying time from the boss, ecpecially since we put a new had on there already, and these have been such a nightmare and techinally we should still have warranty, but we all know the situation to whay we don;t have that anymore.


----------



## Deco-Punk (Jan 6, 2009)

ElCarl

Next I would recommend removing the print head out of the machine and flushing it with cleaning fluid using the suringe. If the nozzles do not spray in a fan pattern then you have clogged nozzles. You can try and recover them by pushing and sucking the fluid through the nozzles gently meaning low pressure. If this does not work try to soak the nozzles with cleaning fluid overnight if possible using pieces of tubing with cleaning fluid and submerging the face of the print head in cleaning fluid also.


----------



## elcarl (Apr 3, 2009)

Net LOL we just did that, and actually there spraying like a fan so I think were O.K. we have it down to it beign the capping station I think but now all of the sudden were getting a error 001001B?? all the fuses look O.K.??


----------



## Deco-Punk (Jan 6, 2009)

When you do a head cleaning does the capping station puddle up and then absorb the excess ink? Are you lossing full nozzles? Loss of full nozzles can indicate air in the damper or a bad damper. Capping station is a possibility, but not very common unless you have been using for more than a year atleast. Also, make sure there is no ink build up on the print face and your in levels are topped off. 
Billy from Lazo Graphics is on this forum and I am sure he can also help. We worked together at US Screen and is a great technician. 210-875-0107


----------



## elcarl (Apr 3, 2009)

it did absorb the excess ink, but then it wasn't before we got the error, honestly when we go these last October, this machine never really printed white as good as the other one, we would have know it sooner, but we were just in expirenced, and didn't know any better, so maybe the capping station has always been bad, and cause damage to the head when we replaced that a couple of months ago.


----------



## Deco-Punk (Jan 6, 2009)

OK...I remeber this error! Make sure you connected you print head correct. If the cables are not connected correct it will send this error. There is two markings on the print head cables and I believe they are to be facing in the same direction. The markings are one with 1 circle and the other with 2 circles. I make have a picture somewhere but will have to look for it. Send me an email and I will forward it to you if I find it.


----------



## Deco-Punk (Jan 6, 2009)

Let's see if this works.


----------

